
Show HN: I Love It Ship It - vblinden
https://www.iloveitshipit.com
======
karmakaze
This is pretty spot-on with my agile workflow. I've trimmed my project
management from a kanban board to task list (Pivotal Tracker, Asana), and
finally to an ordered list of emoji-prefixed titles indicating their state,
with :ship: being the final state.

